# Immune testing ... Help



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Can anybody help.
I'm trying to see where does Immune testing in the uk.
I am aware of DR Gorgy in London but wondered if there
was anywhere else I could research as Dr G seems very expensive
as I also am now a private patient!
Am I being paranoid because of my previous failures, my clinic has
Not suggested immune testing so far?.


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

I was wondering the same. 
Also,  which test of the many that are offered would be the most likely to show a problem as we will not be able to afford all at once?


----------



## Lottie123 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi there

Didn't just want to read and run. I don't have immune issues but I have read that a lot of ladies go to Serum Clinic in Greece who deals with immunes.

A lot of ladies that keep getting a bfn get themselves tested for the Hidden C which if you have can just be cleared up with a course of antibiotics.  Serum will do this test for you even if at another clinic. Think it costs about £200.  Sometimes it can be something a simple as this which is holding you back.

You should google Serum and give Penny a call. There are a few threads on here for Serum and all speak very highly about it

Good luck.


----------



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the response ladies
Katehe I have decided to go for a uterine biopsy in Liverpool, they take a sample of your womb to check for nk cells.
It will cost 1,050 including the consultation 
I looked into Greece at the serum clinic the test are cheap however once you add the flight and accommodation on it works out more expensive, that's in my case any how.
I'm looking to get this done in a few weeks
My clinic recommended the biopsy over any blood tests


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi there, 

harley street fertlity clinic, london does immune testing.  i had mine done few days ago


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Praying for  miracle

We have spoke before   Really sorry to hear you had a BFN   

I was also looking into immunes and had decided to go to CARE Manchester to have all tests done but since then i have decided against doing anymore IVF/FET myself and to go ahead with surrogacy at CARE instead. They may refuse to do surrogacy for me so if they do i may be open to one last go with full immunes.

I was treated for Hidden C and took the anti-biotics but i still went on to have a chemical i was gutted because i thought it was te answer, i have read lots of girls are treated though then go on to have a baby.  

I wish you lots of luck, you have been through so much and i totallly understand how you must feel. PM me if you want to talk more chick. x x


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dear all,



I hope you do not mind me jumping on this thread. I am trying to find my way through immune issues as I have had five failed cycles of DE IVF.  

At the moment I am considering getting my immune tests and the tests suggested are  for Natural Killer Cell activation and my and DH  bloods need to be matched for DQ-alpha and HLA genetic similarities. Does this sound familiar or are there many more tests I should do.

I have been quoted a price of £1000 in the USA  for these tests( this seems to be reasonable in comparison to UK prices) bu I am unsure where to get drugs if required, I have read on the Reprofit thread that one can get the cheaper there but I assuming that this is only available to Reprofit patients. 

I am in touch with Serum and am doing there chlamydia testing but haven't got to immunes yet. 

Also is there a blood clotting test I can do?

Any help greatly appreciated. It is such a mine field and overwhelming at times


----------

